# Fc Barcelona V Manchester City



## Mklops (18/2/14)

Anybody watching the game tonight, it's a tough one! vaping worse than a Saudi sultan during the first half :b

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

